# Zinc Powder for precipitating platinum and palladium



## kadriver (Dec 19, 2011)

I found this on ebay and was wondering if it is suitable for refining?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zinc-Dust-Powder-1-25-Pounds-325-Mesh-Horsehead-44-/280788743003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416050335b

Thank you


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 19, 2011)

I am getting ready to head out,but I'll try to find the guy I bought mine from.I have had no problems with it,and it is very reasonable.Don't forget Steve sells the shavings if you need those instead.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 19, 2011)

I was able to find it before I left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-LB-ZINC-DUST-99-25-PURE-SILVER-RECOVERY-Gold-/130619302674?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e69846312 .He's a nice guy and ships superfast.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 19, 2011)

Perfect mic, thank you.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 19, 2011)

Steve's shavings don't have cab-o-sil in it, it's an anti-caking agent I think.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 19, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Steve's shavings don't have cab-o-sil in it, it's an anti-caking agent I think.



I bought Steve's DVD Platinum & Palladium Basics.

In this video he uses what appears to be zinc dust - 200 mesh - to precipitate the platinum and palladium.

The zinc he uses does not appear to be shavings - unless the term shavings is the same as fine mesh zinc powder. This may be so, and I might be confusing the two due to lack of knowlege.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Dec 19, 2011)

I think he started making his own shavings after the video as a result of finding the contaminate. Not all sources have cab-o-sil but sometimes it's not disclosed especially if you are buying from a re-packager.

I bet he wouldn't mind discussing it with you.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2012)

qst42know is correct. I found the out about the Cab-O-Sil contaminate in powdered zinc after making the DVD.

Steve


----------



## kadriver (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought a small quantity of zinc powder (1lb) and it is free flowing and not caked together at all - since it is not caked together, I would be willing to bet that it has the additive Cab-O-Sil in it.

Is there a process to remove the Cab-O-Sil so I can still use the zinc powder?

I bought the free-flowing zinc powder from this Ebay vendor:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130619302674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If I can find a way to wash the Cab-O-Sil off of this powdered zinc, then I will use it for refining. If not, then I'll just toss it into the "bad investment" pile. (I have some of lazerseve's zinc turnings and some powdered zinc, both free of Cab-O-Sil).

kadriver


----------



## rusty (Feb 5, 2012)

kadriver said:


> I found this on ebay and was wondering if it is suitable for refining?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zinc-Dust-Powder-1-25-Pounds-325-Mesh-Horsehead-44-/280788743003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416050335b
> 
> Thank you



It has been mentioned of the gold forum this zinc has an additive to stabilize it. This is why lasersteve sells zinc turnings which are chemically pure.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 5, 2012)

Rusty,

I have a bag full of zinc turnings that I purchased from Steve - no cabosil.

I also bought cabosil free, zinc powder 3000 mesh from another Ebay vendor.

Before I knew about cabosil contaminated zinc powder, I bought 1lb of zinc powder that appears to have cabosil in it.

I have good zinc to work with - the question is this: can the cabosil be removed from the 1lb of zinc powder that I have set aside.

By the way, Cab-O-Sil appears to be a proprietary product consisting of fumed silica produced by Cabot Corp. in Boston Mass.

kadriver


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 5, 2012)

You need metallic zinc in some form or another to get the proper reaction. If you dissolve the zinc first to filter off the cab-o-sil, you can't use it for refining until you convert the zinc in solution back to metallic zinc.

Steve


----------



## tek4g63 (Nov 8, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> You need metallic zinc in some form or another to get the proper reaction. If you dissolve the zinc first to filter off the cab-o-sil, you can't use it for refining until you convert the zinc in solution back to metallic zinc.
> 
> Steve



How would a person do this?
Let's say I have zinc dissolved in HCl, how would I be able to drop it back out as zinc metal? Just curious.


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 8, 2012)

magnesium works very vell for dropping zinc from solution, I use Mg ribbon its works fr many uses, mostly i use it to extend the life of my solutions, when it becomes loaded with zinc and other stuff I realy dont want (copper i collect for other chemistry uses) i drop everythign with a little MGand its good to go again, it only takes a little to replace a lot


----------



## ZonaBoy220 (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you try using sand paper and sanding the zinc housing that you can pull off of normal batteries. I am guessing that might work


----------

